# why use brass nipple for tub diverter stubout?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Galvinized will rust and will get smaller on the inside over the years from rust build up.
Brass will not.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Galvinized will rust and will get smaller on the inside over the years from rust build up.


Technically true but none-the-less a *crock of crap*.

Use a galvanized nipple, save the money for something more important and be done with it.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

I was curious - I searched around and found this archived thread:

http://www.terrylove.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-40808.html



> We moved into new construction about 8 months ago and we've been remodeling our bathroom...
> At first, we rarely used the tub but did notice that for the first second or two (at most), it would run rusty (hot or cold). The builder told us that it was due to lack of use and would go away in time. So here we are 8 months later and it is still occurring, even with everyday use. If we go longer that 18 hours without turning on the water (hot or cold), it runs rusty for the first second or two.
> 
> So here's the deal: We've replaced the original faucet with a Moen Method, same problem occurred. After evaluation by builder, said to replace the fixture (that would make it a third replacement since the original). So we did, still same problem. Yesterday they replaced the entire rough-in...still same problem. I've had 3 plumbers at my house scratching their heads, with no clue on what to do next. The line is plastic (pex?) and brass...No galvanized steel anywhere.
> ...


Sounds to me like at some point someone's going to have to put up with it - and I wouldn't want it to be me but it's not like it's the end of the world.

I bet you that guy wished he was told to just swap out the nipple for a new one when he first bought the house. :laughing:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

no question about it ....galvanized will rust and corrode....brass is the better bet....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Also the drop ell will be brass and the control valve for the shower will be brass so a stell fitting will corrode faster and at some point will make the area where the threads are thinner and may wring off if someone trys to remove the faucet part later on.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

A brass 1/2 by 3" brass nipple at Home Depot cost $5.70.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Spend the money, it is worth it


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

so use a piece of 1/2" copper and a couple of male adaptors


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

plummen said:


> so use a piece of 1/2" copper and a couple of male adaptors


There you go---I've never needed a brass nipple --ever.:laughing:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

remember what the question was......galvanized or brass......agree copper with male adapters are fine...thats not the question...keep on track:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

So true--easy to get distracted----Brass is nice---galvanized will also work just fine--


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

Two thoughts.
A while ago I was doing a project and I bought a 3/4" 2" long brass nipple at the local plumbing supply house for $2.50. A day or two later I was in HD and I noticed the same nipple for $7.50. It seems HD is very competitive on high volume popular items but they make up for it by jacking up the markup on oddball items where people don't keep track of the pricing. The local supply houses are not as marketing savvy and they apply the same markup across the board.

You should not mix two different metals, brass and galvanized in contact in the same run. With the water, it sets up a battery and the corrosion on the galvanized is much worse than if the line was all galvanized. As another poster said, after a while if you try to unscrew the galvanized nipple from the brass, the nipple could break off with the threads of the nipple left in the brass.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah - I'm wary of them at all times and take careful note of costs. . . one time I had to buy a hole-saw for ceramic tile (not cheap) and in one section of the store it was priced for $40.00 and the in the other it was around $32.00 . . . complain I did indeed.


----------



## jjgigem (Jan 2, 2016)

*Same Problem Here - Resolved with Brass Nipple*

Hi - I had the same problem after a bathroom remodel where the installer used a galvanized nipple on the tub spout. Less than a year after the installation, the water started running rusty from the tub spout for a few seconds before running clear. I spent 2 years troubleshooting the problem myself before calling a professional plumber. The plumber showed me where the galvanized nipple was rusting. He replaced the galvanized nipple with a brass nipple and it permanently fixed the problem. 

I am posting this in case someone has the same problem and save them a call to a plumber to fix something that is easy to fix if you know where to look.


----------

